# Pavement modified for the Tomy chassis



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

A few days ago John Mears called me from Bakersfield and asked if I could build an open wheel NASCAR Whelen type modified for the Tomy Turbo and Super G+ car. He sent me a picture of a car that ran at Mesa Marin in the late 1990's that was perfect and looked pretty simple to build. 

I started looking at the Tomy Turbo chassis that some of you sent me, and at the G-Jet that Mike King sent and discovered that the finished car would also fit that chassis. Having an old Turbo chassis in my box I found the SPEC wheels and tires that John will be using in his series and set to work. From the very beginning I wanted something low slung and real looking, and the 94' Mustang modified in the picture was a good model.

As I always do I boxed in the chassis and got the general shape of the rear end and front end. I have to take some general liberties with the roof line and rear spoinler because of the shape of this chassis; it's quite a bit wider than the MT/XT chassis I've been building on. But by making the top lower and the spoiler smaller it worked out well. I think I nailed the roofline of the Mustang nearly perfect. 

The pictures John sent showed the top slightly offset to the right, and the engine offset to the left. I decided not to do this mainly because most of the Whelen cars I've seen only had offset suspensions, not engine and drive train. John's group is a detail oriented bunch, they tend to make little neft bars for their cars so I'll give them plenty of space on the side of the body to have the bars go through. I also will be using the body tabs on the Turbo chassis as a mount, although the Super G+ and G-Jet cars will have to use 2-sided tape. 




























As you can see the car looks longer because it's lower. Lower, in fact, than a Super G+ Formula car is. 










I have some minor sanding and shaping to do but essentially it's complete. I'll do a test draw, make sure it fits the chassis and then send some test pop's to John for his approval. If he likes it his Turbo series starts in May. John's a great guy, to develop this mold and to make 25 cars he paid me $100 which will go a long way to getting stuff for my 500 coming up the end of May. But I made sure he would allow a general release at the same time so you G-Jet guys and Tomy drivers can finally get a modified designed for your cars.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Pardon the crudeness of this tester...I never claim to be a great painter but this is a very early shot of the test car.










This is on a Tomy Turbo chassis, and it's very low indeed. 










I ran some quick test laps, checking for rubs, and so far so good. There's a couple things I'll adjust, I'll shorten the radiator intake to about half of where it is now, and the tab locators will also be located better so they will be where the chassis tabs are. I'm digging for some small paper clips so I can make my own nerf bars on the car I'll build up.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks good and fast Pete, should make for a really good racer.


Coach


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

With the bending of a paper clip and a little expoy...viola! The DeWALT Tools #17 Matt Kenseth Whelen Modified. Sort of.




























This is how John's series cars will look. They may also have front and rear nerf bars as well, I'm just not that talented enough to make those.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*can you smell it..*

Looks cool Pete.. :thumbsup: 
Very,very cool to be that. You can almost smell the racin fuel. I like the different asphault cars there is. Just as cool as dirt.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Cool Pete,
Your west cost Mods look a lot more aerodynamic than the IMCA, and UMP mods we have here in Indiana.

They run IMCA's on dirt and pavement here, but both use the same "Dirt" type body, and the same width tires for both.
UMP's run dirt only but have more powerfull engines... No Claimer Rule.

Keep up the GREAT WORK :thumbsup: 
ZIG


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice...*

I do have a question or two...
And after looking at the master that you made I was surprised on a couple of things..
1) I wasn't expecting the cut outs for the chassis tabs. From the master pic I was expecting the body to clip over that chassis tabs.
2)I wasn't expecting the whell cut outs either. From the master I was expecting the body to snap over the axles as well.. Would there be too much interference with the wheels & tires for this? I realize that one of the features of the body is easy removal...
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Really cool Pete.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Scott, the body tabs deal is a matter of vacuform practicality. Remember I have to remove the mold from the formed body, and getting a raised area such as a tab pocket would be difficult. The only reason you can get a body over the tabs on the chassis is because cutting allows some flexibility. As far as the full body John's series allows more than just the 1 5/16th" width so he can actually have the body for a full chassis cover. He would have to either make holes for his nerf bars or cut away sections to allow them to stick out. From my understanding the bars on their cars are epoxied into place. The tab issue is only an issue on the cars with the chassis tabs. Super G+ cars have no tabs on the chassis since the tabs for that type of body are on a seperate piece. There the body can remain intact on the sides. 

Zig, the cars that used to run at Mesa Marin were the NASCAR Weekend Series cars that were very similar to the Whelen All American modifieds. The picture John faxed me was a car he crewed on about 10 years ago and was a '94-'98 Mustang style body. If I could paint better I'd try to mock one up but I'll leave that to him. Orignally the body was to have a big Outlaw style wing above the top and a nose wing but I talked him out of that. When I live in Porterville (about an hour and a half south of Fresno) we raced IMCA's on the 1/4 mile dirt track there, in Tulare and in Hanford. I didn't care much for the series because the contingency money sucked and there was huge political hurdles every year with registration and rules. 

In any event I'm going to build a custom can motored Turbo for his series, BSRT makes a series of them for $38, it's just knowing which one to get now. I have some brass piano wire to make some really nice nerf bars, and some sticky silicones I've been just waiting for a special project for.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This will be the last project to be featured here. I am not a commercial business, more like a cottage industry sort of deal. I had hoped that I could feature my stuff for sale but that's obviously not going to happen without paying this site for that privlidge. So that's obviously not going to happen. I don't see selling enough product to recoup the cost of the "license". It's just not worth it for me.

I'd like to thank all of those who have shown an interest in my stuff in the past. And I really want to thank all of those who donated cars and parts to my Little 500 event, believe me everything that has been sent will find a home with an appreciative child. I have the addresses of all those who contributed and you will be mailed the results after the race along with any pictures taken. 

If you have a project you would like to have done you can e-mail me and I'll see what I can do. But it's time for me to seek friendlier turf. 

Thanks!
Petey McKay
AMG Racing


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pretty durn slick Pete, I'm likin' the open wheeled carnage possibilities. Please send me four and a bill after you've met your obligations. :thumbsup: 

As for your decision I'm not worried, A three hundred pound dude limping on one good wheel with a slot-troller in his hand should be easy to find. Especially when he's trying to sell me a Ford!  

Thanks for the great ride Pete! :wave: 

Bill


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I dont see why you couldnt just post your prototype projects and leave the sales aspect to your site pete...

Showing the "how to" is more than a sales gimmick...it's a service to the readers and modifiers of these little gems...

And frankly...with the work you've been doing for the kids in your area...And the help you've had from members here...you not being here will not only effect you....

Something to mull over...

I have links to the site for purchases...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm over on Slot Car Illustrated now. A lot of the members here are members over there as well I think, those that aren't can find me there. I have some more stuff planned in the future.

Bill, last minute alterations are being made, you, Marty and Mike King are on my priority list.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think I am a member just about everywhere, so i'll see you over there bud... =)


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Scott, you got me thinking about those tab pockets. So I went and popped an uncut body onto a chassis with the axles taken out and the tabs fell right into cut outs on the body. I used two laminations of .015 thick plastic to make those cut outs, I added a third lamination and that should be deep enough to contain the tab completely and hold the body secure. By punching the front axle holes through the body I think that would be all the securment this thing is going to need.

I'm going to draw John's cars today so he can come get them this evening. If I've counted my remaining plastic sheets correctly I'll have enough for 18 extras if I don't screw any up. You Sea-Tac guys, give me one person to send your cars to so I can save a little postage and I'll get them out to you in the mail tomorrow. Scott, since you helped me out with the tab idea PM me your addy and I'll get a few out to you too if you want them.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pete, I'd probably send it to Mike King or Bill Hall since I think they have been the ones talking with you the most. I know I'll see them at some point and they'd better share.... =)


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK Marty, Bill if you don't mind this will go to Mike, there's 4 for each of you plus a new sprinter for each of you. 

I can't repeat what John said about the car here or I'd be banned for sure. But here's a close edited version" Hot s#!*! [email protected]^*! That thang looks like it's hauling @$$ just sitting on the track!" Thanks to Scott's suggestion those tab pockets work perfect, and by threading the front axle through the body it holds it very secure. In a race of length you can pop the body off the tabs like a hood, oil whatever and pop it back and away you go. 

This is definately the lowest profile body I have ever done. Height of the roofline above the tires is about 4mm. The body sits right on the top deck of the car. 





























John's getting his 25 cars, I made 4 each for the SEATAC guys, 4 for Scott and I wound up with 6 extra after using one for a mounting tester. Martin hasn't seen this car yet but he's going to flip I think since he's a huge NASCAR modified fan. Sometime after the middle of the month I will be making more sports fans...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

HeHeHe, You nailed this one Pete. Thats one tough lookin' sumgun. Please note my ear to ear grin.

Bill


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*looking good!*

now i have to bribe bill to paint some of em for me! 

lets see, if i have mike N (a retired guy i race with who likes building chassis) build me a chassis, and have bill paint one, all i need to do is find a driver and im a contender!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mking said:


> now i have to bribe bill to paint some of em for me!
> 
> lets see, if i have mike N (a retired guy i race with who likes building chassis) build me a chassis, and have bill paint one, all i need to do is find a driver and im a contender!


In the words of the immortal Earl Scheibe, "I'll paint any car! Only $99.00!

For those not familiar with Earl he was a NW fixture in the down and dirty, no extra charge for bugs and mud paint job. AKA: natural graphics

When his ad would come on the radio, everyone in the shop would shout, "Leave the windows rolled down! I'll paint the inside for free!"  

Seriously Mike, Pick your color scheme, stripes and what have you. The Oddys you saw were all water based acrylic. Nuthin fancy. They were then clearcoated inside with standard automotive bomb can to resist the inevitable flaking and chipping characteristic to waterbase schlok.

No bribe required! I know where you live and where you hang out. We'll clean the slate some other day.

One of our other mantras at "Uneeda Auto Rebuild" ( I still snicker about the name to this day) was "We're not good, but at least we're slow!"

Mike, LMK when your ready to go.

Bill


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm looking at one of those nifty BSRT hi performance can motors for mine but wondering how well they'll do once I drop my voltage. Oh yeah, Bill....you said I'd only need one G-Jet power pack for 4 lanes? Do you know the ampers for that pack? I need to get to wiring the track and want to make sure I have the right stuff. I'm hoping to be able to order it about the 20th and start working on the kids cars. I may "rob" one of the Super G+ cars from the kids stash to do some testing with this newest arrival (John never did apply a name to it). I ran some laps with the Turbo car and after trying a Tyco 440 front end found the hot set up.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Old Earl*

Yep Bill,

You said it all..Old Earl..Remeber them commercials well. :thumbsup: 
Will paint any car, any color for just $99.95..
Then you had to read the fine print..lol

New nickname Bill..
Bill Shives..I will paint any slotcar, any color ..just $9.95
No need to worry about cracks,scratches, or chips.. I spray them till they look good :freak: :tongue: 

Pete,
Sounds like you want it to sail.. Body looks great by the way.
There is a G chassis in the chassis I sent you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

So Mike...since Bill is going to paint your cars I guess you won't need this one...


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Man those mod. bodies are cool they could get me into a H.O.car race 1/32 now not much interest in H.O.down here.

Carl


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> I'm looking at one of those nifty BSRT hi performance can motors for mine but wondering how well they'll do once I drop my voltage. Oh yeah, Bill....you said I'd only need one G-Jet power pack for 4 lanes? Do you know the ampers for that pack? I need to get to wiring the track and want to make sure I have the right stuff. I'm hoping to be able to order it about the 20th and start working on the kids cars. I may "rob" one of the Super G+ cars from the kids stash to do some testing with this newest arrival (John never did apply a name to it). I ran some laps with the Turbo car and after trying a Tyco 440 front end found the hot set up.


Actually I think it was Marty and Mike that had the intel on the G-Jet power setup. It's in the way back there somewheres. I'll dig a little tonite.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Painting confessions*



gear buster said:


> Yep Bill,
> 
> You said it all..Old Earl..Remeber them commercials well. :thumbsup:
> Will paint any car, any color for just $99.95..
> ...


I once blew down some polyurethane on our 12ft colonial maple dinner table.
Did 'er in the back yard one calm morning, cuz it wouldnt fit in the shop with all the other crap in there. It layed out like glass, so I went back to clean my gear, have a bite, and toss back a few cold ones.

Three or four beers later I wandered out to admire my handiwork and apply the obligatory pat on the back. Yarrrgh! Much to my surprise there were about a thousand 'lil green aphids that decided my freshly sprayed table looked like a good place to stop for a drink. Bastages had their landing gear stuck and were trying to fly away with our table. 

No panic, I just walked away for another hour. The poly cured fast due to the xylene thinner I used. I camly walked back to the shop and got my buffer. I hosed those little buggers down with rubbing compound from my squeeze bottle and knocked them trespassers off at the knees.

I have a little snicker everytime we have company to dinner. Just me, the cats, and the widows and orphans of a thousand aphids know the truth.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pete, the power pack is 2 Amps, and it will do 6 lanes with G-Jets, straight from the Guru's mouth... As for how many of the higher voltage jobbies, I can't answer that one.

Marty



Pete McKay said:


> I'm looking at one of those nifty BSRT hi performance can motors for mine but wondering how well they'll do once I drop my voltage. Oh yeah, Bill....you said I'd only need one G-Jet power pack for 4 lanes? Do you know the ampers for that pack? I need to get to wiring the track and want to make sure I have the right stuff. I'm hoping to be able to order it about the 20th and start working on the kids cars. I may "rob" one of the Super G+ cars from the kids stash to do some testing with this newest arrival (John never did apply a name to it). I ran some laps with the Turbo car and after trying a Tyco 440 front end found the hot set up.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Gregory Braun says 1 to 3.5 ampres for Tomy cars, that's the maximum draw. Modified cars from 2 to 5 ampres. Again, peak power. My track will be very short so I doubt the cars will be drawing the peak power he specifies. But the Guru (meaning Gary I assume) says it'll power 6 lanes of G-Jets so I'll go with that figure. 

John just left with 25 cars in tow, he says whatever you guys want to name the car is fine with him. Unfortunately the check he also left has to cover PG&E and household expenses and supplies or I'd spend it all on slot car stuff. On the 17th I'll be finishing my track and reordering plastic to make more stuff. Hopefully that will end the financial dry spell here too. I really can't wait to race at something more realistic in speed with the new power. I may also "adjust" the rules for the Little 500 too, make these guys run hard tires instead of silicones and drop the voltage a bit. 

BTW, Mike, your box goes out in the AM, look for it at the end of the week. If you see something on my site you want let me know and I'll send it under a seperate cover.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Wow*

Thats a purdy paint job Pete!

i paid my hobbytalk membership and am waiting on hank to bless paying yours. once he does i will set you up.

i set a new track record last night, using the modified car you sent me! 3.099 on a twisty roadcourse. my gary beedle built G3 superstock turns a 3.210

looking foward to the package

bill: you gonna be at martys on friday?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Will this work on an X-Traction?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Pete, that's a sweet looking body....and that's coming from a guy who really doesn't care for modifieds :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mking said:


> Thats a purdy paint job Pete!
> 
> i paid my hobbytalk membership and am waiting on hank to bless paying yours. once he does i will set you up.
> 
> ...


Jeez Mike, That was an out of this world gesture on your part. You're sumthin else.

I'm not sure about Marty's on Fri. I'll be in the dentist chair on fri afternoon. :drunk: 

If I'm crabby, sore, and on dope I probably wont make it. I'm gonna cross my fingers though. I cobbled together a coupla Fray cars in anticipation of Wilderness Hills informal debut. I was looking forward to running on Marty's "Hockey Rink" and of course getting together with the gang.

If I dont make it, I'll plan on jetting up to Tacoma and hooking up with you at your pad. 

Bill


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> If I'm crabby, sore, and on dope
> Bill


And this would make you any diffrent from anyone else there How?

:tongue: 
Coach


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*Holy Maceral!!!*



micyou03 said:


> Will this work on an X-Traction?












Mike U., it sure does!!! You'd either have to run an O-ring front end or trim the hood back because the chassis is narrower in the front end. Or you could run Tomy front wheels and tires outside the body. 

Bill, some of my best runs have been while crabby, sore and on dope. And yes, that was a huge gesture on his part and I appreciate it. I bought some cool paint colors today to make it well worth his while.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> ......Bill, some of my best runs have been while crabby, sore and on dope. And yes, that was a huge gesture on his part and I appreciate it. I bought some cool paint colors today to make it well worth his while.


HeHeHe, I'm not worried about the racing Pete! It's the Road Warrior, apocolyptic, I-5 corridor going up, and the long drive home at "O" dark 30.
I'll be postal goin' up and narcoleptic coming back  -  


Glad you'll be sticking around!

Bill


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Today I got a '77 Mustang II (commonly refered to as the Edsel of Mustangs) and a Mini RS that will have some Supra style fender flairs when I'm done with it. Both diecasts will be converted and extensively modified, the Mustang I may try to work up into an IMSA or SCCA racer. I also checked to see if the new modified will fit old style G+ cars...yes it does. Anything with a pot handle body mount will fit it...seems this is going to be an all-around racer. Just when you thought the Eagle was the Hot S#!% set up, huh.

Soon to be dropped will be the Griffin body though, I had to take the hammer away from AJ and Marty both last night, they don't like it much. It's like "racing a Batmobile" they're telling me.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete I have a mustang II in lexan, Will try and take a pic of it and send it too you.. its ok but was to light to convert to a resin (Light as in too flexiable to put in a mold. 


Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Coach. OK, so I may just throw some fender blisters on it and make a modified out of it. I'll work on the Mini first and see what comes of the Mustang II. Right now it's "parked" outside the infield shop building on my track.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*Head count*

I'm going to be making about 40 of these near the end of this week or early next week, they will go on sale on Monday. Mike King and the SEATAC guys and Scott back east, yours are on their way, if you can give me your own no-BS appraisal I would appreciate it.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Thanks Pete!*

Received the bodies today...
They look great! 
What kind of paint do you recomend for these...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Scott, I'm using regular ol' Testors Model Master, Bill uses an acrylic, and RC paint will work too. Here's a couple on the drying rack painted with TMM. 











...just in time for Easter!!! My favorite is the Hot Magenta...very....pink.


----------

